# Where am I going to wear a black suit?



## Mattdeckard (Mar 11, 2004)

One great black suit.

Everywhere!


When I got the suit I was thinking "what am I going to do with this? Where am I going to wear this?" I had no black suits... no need and just didn't like the idea. I'm not a black clothing wearer. It sucks my life away. i prefer colors stripes and textures. Something with a mood that makes you look collegiate or senatorial (30's senatorial) or... well like a broker with staffers waiting for you to start the meeting (the truth).

Everybody else was wearing black and I thought of it as empty of feeling. I'd be siding with the in crown and looking like background.

Well I decided if I got a black suit It would be the black suit. Something you'd see Gable wearing... or me. A jacket vest and trousers that were what I wanted and didn't look like the one next to me on the guy on the train. Ever since i got the thing made i don't recall a place where I can't where the suit. 

It's the primary suit and the backup suit. I wear out on a Saturday night and I can wear it to the office. I can wear it to the opera or out to buy groceries (I recieve copliments galore when I buy groceries).

You should have at least one black suit. I know some say it's the last thing you should buy... and for me it was, at least until I get my next suit. Though it truly does go with everything (except summer).


----------



## zegnamtl (Apr 19, 2005)

Mattdeckard said:


> One great black suit.
> 
> Everywhere!..........................You should have at least one black suit. I know some say it's the last thing you should buy... and for me it was, at least until I get my next suit. Though it truly does go with everything (except summer).


Despite being called names, kicked in the shin and dumped on for it,
I have always said that every man needs one good black suit. Just one.
It is not often the perfect choice, but when it is, nothing else is even close to being right!

One, and make it a nice one!


----------



## Sator (Jan 13, 2006)

It looks OK here as evening dress with a bow tie. I'm not so sure about the other situations however.

And yes, I agree it is good to keep one handy for the unexpected funeral.


----------



## Mark from Plano (Jan 29, 2007)

I have one, but only one, that I wear occassionally at night. I wouldn't wear mine to the office. Usually only to the occassional party where in years past men would have been expected to be in black tie, but aren't today. Most recently I wore it to Vegas on an evening excursion to the Bellagio to take in a show and a bit of decadence at the tables. Won more than 4x the cost of the suit that night. Does this make it my lucky suit?


----------



## Frank aka The Minotaur (Nov 12, 2004)

I think a good black suit is nice. Ironically I wouldn't wear one to a funeral... too cliched. I'd opt for a dark blue, charcoal gray or dark "charcoal" brown. But I don't see why a black suit couldn't be used in other situations.


----------



## Mattdeckard (Mar 11, 2004)

zegnamtl said:


> Despite being called names, kicked in the shin and dumped on for it,
> I have always said that every man needs one good black suit. Just one.
> It is not often the perfect choice, but when it is, nothing else is even close to being right!
> 
> One, and make it a nice one!


Mind if I quote you on the Fedora Lounge?

Quoted from Senator Jack
"The very problem with black nowadays, there are too many people wearing it who don't understand it. You don't wear black; you live it."


----------



## zegnamtl (Apr 19, 2005)

Mattdeckard said:


> Mind if I quote you on the Fedora Lounge?
> 
> Quoted from Senator Jack
> "The very problem with black nowadays, there are too many people wearing it who don't understand it. You don't wear black; you live it."


Be my guest Matt,

I like your quote from Senator Jack.


----------



## Brian13 (Aug 9, 2006)

i would go for one black pinstripe suit. ive been looking for one all these years the perfect one , as also for me, i want to own only one black suit. but i saw a couple of movies where the guy was elegant in a black pinstripe. ive been wanting one ever since.


----------



## vwguy (Jul 23, 2004)

I do like the style of the suit, but not sure it's something I would wear. Then there is the issue of the color 

Brian


----------



## jsherman02 (Oct 9, 2006)

I used to wear all black suits, then I realized I looked too serious. (if that makes any sense) I now own NO black suits and only one pair of black pants that I use for golf.

I agree with Brian, if I could find a nice pin stripe suit, I would be into that. Besides that, I will keep buying grays and navys.... :icon_smile_big:


----------



## Mitchell (Apr 25, 2005)

I have a black DB suit. I wear it to dinner and speaking engagements. As I wear colorful shirts with white collars it works well for me.


----------



## TMMKC (Aug 2, 2007)

jsherman02 said:


> I used to wear all black suits, then I realized I looked too serious. (if that makes any sense) I now own NO black suits and only one pair of black pants that I use for golf.
> 
> I agree with Brian, if I could find a nice pin stripe suit, I would be into that. Besides that, I will keep buying grays and navys.... :icon_smile_big:


I have never owned a black suit in fear I'd look like a limo driver or undertaker. Black cashmere or worsted sports coats? Yes. Black slacks? Yes. I think they're too limiting, but that's just my opinion. Navy and gray are much better choices for business.

BTW...I like black pants for golf too. It hides the dirt.


----------



## David V (Sep 19, 2005)

I think that the SB peak with the ticket pocket make it more than just a black suit. 

Did the vest, worn in the first photo, come with it?

I feel the top botton closed takes something away from the lapels. Closes up the front a bit.


----------



## Albert (Feb 15, 2006)

Matt, 

I very much like the suit as an evening dress on the first pic. On the other photos, I am missing a few nice scars and a Tommy Gun. 

Best,
A.


----------



## CPVS (Jul 17, 2005)

To paraphrase Mr. Antongiavanni, I don't deny your right to wear black suits. I will deny that you look good in them.

Seriously, Matt, I fail to understand how the fact that this suit is black inherently makes it a superior garment for certain situations. In the first and third photographs, you could just as easily (and perhaps more appropriately) wear a tuxedo. In the middle photograph, which suffers from some photographic interference, I think the suit might as well be navy or charcoal gray and would be more elegant than in black. Just my $.02.


----------



## martinchristopher (Jun 3, 2005)

Just start randomly going to funerals, you will get alot of use out of it


----------



## Mattdeckard (Mar 11, 2004)

Fine, next time I'll get thiss suit.


----------



## Albert (Feb 15, 2006)

Mattdeckard said:


> Fine, next time I'll get thiss suit.


beautiful!


----------



## Sator (Jan 13, 2006)

Ah, now we're back on track!


----------



## Degendorff (Nov 6, 2006)

Gangster!

I really like _your_ black suit with a white shirt and the ties you've chosen. But it's something for evening wear only imho, the black suit doesn't look right in daylight with a blue shirt.

P.S. I second Albert. Everyone should have a Tommy Gun!

________________

Reich blühet dir auf allen Wegen / Des Fleißes Lohn, des Wohlstands Segen:
Soweit die deutsche Flagge weht, / In Ehren Hamburgs Namen steht.


----------



## Frank aka The Minotaur (Nov 12, 2004)

Actually you guys have me thinking seriously about a lightweight black suit, possibly very fine pinstripe. I really don't _need_ it.

Thanks a lot. 

:icon_smile_big:


----------



## phillys (Aug 7, 2007)

To be honest, I thought you looked great there! I almost wanted to get my first suit in black but in the end settled for charcoal anyway, because that would be a lot more practical. You sure look like a mob too.


----------



## Acct2000 (Sep 24, 2005)

You make it look decent.

(To be fair to the next poster, I have edited out a point I made that detracts from the compliment I really want to give. I apologize to Matt for the point, which while it was not worded strongly, was made.)

Your photography and the choices you make in choosing what to film are incredibly, wonderfully good, though, and you add so much to this forum.

I catch myself wondering if you couldn't make wonderful movies with your creativity and complete control over that camera. Sometimes a series of your still pictures gives me a bit of a feeling that I'm participating in a story.

Great stuff.


----------



## phillys (Aug 7, 2007)

forsbergacct2000 said:


> You make it look decent, although sometimes, I think your style can be a little too old fashioned for such a young face. That is quibbling though.
> 
> Your photography and the choices you make in choosing what to film are incredibly, wonderfully good, though, and you add so much to this forum.
> 
> ...


Funny you should mention that because when I was lurking around these forums, I certainly do remember his posts very much because we're both 19 and very young as well as him looking way older than he actually is. Maybe he's filming Godfather Part IV or something


----------



## dee_dub (Jun 4, 2007)

I like it very much in the first. Is that a brown bow tie? At a formal dobro recital? Also in the third. The second seems slightly out of place to me, but each to his own. I likewise get a lot of mileage out of my black (pinstripe).


----------



## aland (Apr 7, 2006)

*Black Suits are OK for business*

At the risk of getting the perfectionists upset, I think a black suit is fine for business.

I have blue eyes, and if I mix a black with a blue shirt (sometimes light blue, sometimes french blue), I look very good, and not overpowering, especially with the right tie. Black works if you mix it with something that is less overpowering. Think of the sports teams that use black in their uniforms. Sometimes they make them look fearsome (intentionally), but the ones with the right color combinations look smashing.

The rules with a black suit for business are:

- Don't mix it in with a white shirt with a black tie.

- Don't wear something that is too somber.

- Don't wear a combination that is too avante-gard; leave that for the actors getting their Oscars.

- Don't wear it every day.

... but if you look good with the combo you're wearing, and the entire combination fits your hair color and complexion, then don't be afraid to wear a black suit for business.

PS: Companies pay me to evaluate potential executives who are going to work at their companies, and I would never mark someone down because they wore a black suit, as long as they looked good in it. ... So many people are dressing down these days, it's often tough to find someone who wears a suit. Even the investment bankers I've been meeting with are business casual, 50% of the time.


----------



## Tim Correll (Jul 18, 2005)

Brian13 said:


> i would go for one black pinstripe suit. ive been looking for one all these years the perfect one , as also for me, i want to own only one black suit. but i saw a couple of movies where the guy was elegant in a black pinstripe. ive been wanting one ever since.


If I were to buy a black suit, it would have to have a basic or simple tone on tone stripe pattern (basic by the standards of tone on tone stripes-if that is possible-but by no means basic overall). Otherwise, count me out when it comes to black suits.

Also, I would never wear a black suit to anything other than a wake, memorial service or funeral or to some other special occasion (a happy one, of course) where a black suit is appropriate. I certainly would never wear a black suit on the job or for a job interview. To each there own, I guess.


----------



## Tim Correll (Jul 18, 2005)

Degendorff said:


> Gangster!
> 
> I really like _your_ black suit with a white shirt and the ties you've chosen. But it's something for evening wear only imho, the black suit doesn't look right in daylight with a blue shirt.
> 
> ...


Screw the Tommy gun. I would much rather have a .44 Magnum hand gun. Especially a .44 Magnum hand gun manufactured by Smith and Wesson (or is it Smith & Wesson?).


----------



## Mattdeckard (Mar 11, 2004)

I'm not too into Tommy guns.

I did see the material they are using for the Churchill suit when i was in london. Henry Poole is recreating the suit. The material is just too thin.

Anyway... been getting a lot of wear out of the black, I'm going to post some pics of my new brown suit soon, so keep an eye out.


----------



## flylot74 (Jul 26, 2007)

At first my black suit was to be dismembered and the jacket used for a stroller. After viewing your pictures, I see that as evening cocktail ensemble, the suit works! I guess I had more options than I thought. 

Thanks!


----------



## Mark from Plano (Jan 29, 2007)

flylot74 said:


> At first my black suit was to be dismembered and the jacket used for a stroller. After viewing your pictures, I see that as evening cocktail ensemble, the suit works! I guess I had more options than I thought.
> 
> Thanks!


This is how I wear mine. Basically many events that I think SHOULD be black tie, but because of our decline in dress code aren't, get my black suit. This cuts a pretty wide swath for me. :icon_smile_big:


----------



## PJC in NoVa (Jan 23, 2005)

For me, very dark charcoal gray is the new black.


----------



## thinman (Jan 21, 2005)

PJC in NoVa said:


> For me, very dark charcoal gray is the new black.


+1.
Anytime I could conceive of wearing a black suit, charcoal gray would look better with my complexion.


----------



## SpookyTurtle (Nov 4, 2007)

I have one black suit and I enjoy wearing it. I feel good wearing it and like the way it looks on me. And I'm not a kid. :icon_smile_big:


----------



## whistle_blower71 (May 26, 2006)

Audi S5 TC said:


> If I were to buy a black suit, it would have to have a basic or simple tone on tone stripe pattern (basic by the standards of tone on tone stripes-if that is possible-but by no means basic overall). Otherwise, count me out when it comes to black suits.
> 
> Also, I would never wear a black suit to anything other than a wake, memorial service or funeral or to some other special occasion (a happy one, of course) where a black suit is appropriate. *I certainly would never wear a black suit on the job* or for a job interview. To each there own, I guess.


Does that mean the same in the US as it does in the UK?

*W:icon_smile_big:B*


----------



## Arid (Feb 13, 2007)

I have one black suit that I've only wore once and don't think I will wear again. Don't see a need now that I have my tux.


----------



## IvanBoesky (Aug 13, 2007)

Sarkozy wore a black suit to his inauguration. Go Matt go.


----------

